
Analyse Asia Podcast 24: The Risk Driven Business Model with Serguei Netessine - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/03/28/episode-24-the-risk-driven-business-model-with-serguei-netessine/
======
bleongcw
Episode synopsis: Professor Serguei Netessine (@snetesin) joined us to discuss
his book “The Risk Driven Business Model” (co-written with Karan Girotra). In
the discussion, he explained the theme of the book in coming up with the four
key questions that will define any company, with examples of companies not
just from the US but also in Asia. Finally, he also talked about his role as a
business school professor in guiding the students and alumni from INSEAD
Business School, Singapore and an angel investor within the various ecosystems
from US to Singapore with interesting companies such as RedMart, TabSquare and
EditSuits, which are forming the successful entrepreneurial footprint in
Southeast Asia and beyond.

